# Administrative Car Costs in Toronto



## Newbie_Can_USA (Jan 17, 2009)

Im finally contemplating importing my car to Toronto (I have yet to even bring my goods in so I have a few questions related to it as well). 

I landed in 2008 and I have not moved my items to Canada yet. I believe you are allowed to move items "whenever" as long as they are on the Goods To Follow List?Pls let me know if I am wrong (I hope Im not).

Can I move just my car with the due formalities completed per RIV.CA and put ALL my other belongings on the Goods to Follow List till Im ready to move them (Im asking this to confirm if I can move the car first and then the other items later)

For those that have imported your cars from the US, what has been the average Admin. Costs of having the car in Toronto (Registration for Toronto, City Sticker - we have this in the US for certain cities and any other taxes/fees for the city). Im not referring to maintenance costs, just the expenses you pay to the province to be able to operate your car. This'll help me in evaluating if its worth it to have the car here vs. my usage and need for it. I know Insurance is about $150.

Im going to go through the RIV.CA site and follow their instructions for importing a car but if anyone has any suggestions or best practice, please do not hesitate to let me know.

Thanks in advance.


----------

